# Infinity SW12 pop and crackle



## dirthog (Jun 21, 2007)

It has always popped when it first turns on, which is normal. Lately it's crackling after the pop. As time passes the crackle seems to get longer. I have no idea what the cause is. Any help will be useful.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

dirthog said:


> It has always popped when it first turns on, which is normal. Lately it's crackling after the pop. As time passes the crackle seems to get longer. I have no idea what the cause is. Any help will be useful.


So is this the type of sub that turns on when it detects a signal? or do you have to manually turn it on with a switch?


----------



## dirthog (Jun 21, 2007)

It's automatic with a signal.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Sound like a bad capasitor, could be a poor solder joint to, or a plug thats got some grunge on it, hell any pot could do it to.

you got to brake it down, so whats it not to start out with


----------



## dirthog (Jun 21, 2007)

Sounds like I need to look at the amp. I don't really know what I'll be looking for but if something looks wrong I'll report back. How big of a chance can this turn into total failure? That's what I'm most worried about. It seems to be working fine other than the crackle.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

dirthog said:


> Sounds like I need to look at the amp. I don't really know what I'll be looking for but if something looks wrong I'll report back. How big of a chance can this turn into total failure? That's what I'm most worried about. It seems to be working fine other than the crackle.



Sorry, no time to critical failure analyst available with current synopsis.

It could go for years or conk out tonight.

If that helps, maybe not


----------

